# having puppy shipped



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

My puppy is coming on the 24th. He is leaving from Oklahoma at about 4ish and arriving, after a stop over in Tx, at 10:30ish. Long trip. So I am super nervous about the sugar level dropping. What should I do as soon as I get him? I already bought nutracal and I am taking wipes and a clean towel incase he poops or pees on himself. What else???


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Take bottled water too -- he will be thristy after the long trip.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Make certain the breeder includes his food with the pup so you can give some as soon as possible. If the layover is long you might call the Tx airport (wherever it is) and request they give him some food. I really hate connecting flights for animals. Where is his destination? Are there no direct flights?


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

When I picked up Mia I took water (she already was sent with food), some towels, a blanket, and her leash (so I could take her out to go potty)...OH, one thing I didnt take that I should have were some sissors (they put the zip tie things on her crate)....and of course the obvious, a camera!! hehe

Congrats!!


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> Make certain the breeder includes his food with the pup so you can give some as soon as possible. If the layover is long you might call the Tx airport (wherever it is) and request they give him some food. I really hate connecting flights for animals. Where is his destination? Are there no direct flights?[/B]


Miami

Will they feed him for me in TX??? I will call the airline and see.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379502
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Surely there is a direct flight to Miami. Oklahoma isn't that big that they can't go to a major airport for the sake and safety of the pup.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379507
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





I agree, there should be a non-stop flight yoour little one could fly on. That is a very long trip for the little one


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I would be nervous about having strangers opening the crate and feeding him or whatever on a layover anyway. I agree with the others. Your puppy needs to on on a direct flight.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Is your puppy coming from Tulsa? What about you flying from Miami, picking up the pup and flying back the same day. I see that Continental has round trip flights for around $200. You'd have to pay for the return flight for the pup but that is $50-80. It will cost a little more, but it would be so much better for the pup and then you'd get to meet the breeder. Hope's breeder, Tammy Simon from Ta-jon, was lovely and I really enjoyed talking to her for about an hour before my return flight.

PS. It is already pretty hot throughout the south (as you know). If your pup does come to you by plane please have the breeder put him on a VERY early flight to minimize the time he is flying in the heat.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Is your puppy coming from Tulsa? What about you flying from Miami, picking up the pup and flying back the same day. I see that Continental has round trip flights for around $200. You'd have to pay for the return flight for the pup but that is $50-80. It will cost a little more, but it would be so much better for the pup and then you'd get to meet the breeder. Hope's breeder, Tammy Simon from Ta-jon, was lovely and I really enjoyed talking to her for about an hour before my return flight.
> 
> PS. It is already pretty hot throughout the south (as you know). If your pup does come to you by plane please have the breeder put him on a VERY early flight to minimize the time he is flying in the heat.[/B]


Gosh Carmen, if continential is only $200, it's about the same then to fly there vs. shipping your puppy. Your breeder, I believe, is Windmill Farms in Oklahoma City. I, too, worry about the heat. The airlines won't take him if the heat in either the departure or arrival city will be over a certain temperature and I believe the number is 80 degrees. If you fly there then you can meet the breeder, etc. I think it'd be a win/win!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am so excited for you.







My experience with shipping is there are *very* few direct flights that a dog can be put on. I've tried to get my puppies that are flying to be on direct flights. Most of the time I cannot. I was told that the little planes are being used in most smaller airports and going to their main hub. (Atlanta, GA, Houston, TX, Denver, CO, Newark, NJ) Thats why they can take only so many pets at a time. Then they are flown from there to their destination. I ship mostly *Continental*, because they keep the dogs in* climate control* areas. They also put those plastic bands around the crate and door so no one can open the crate unless designated to do so. (Zip tie?) I also look for the shortest stay over I can get. I am sure (hope) every breeder is conscientious about all this. 

Oh, I am so happy for you.

Tina


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379587
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already checked continental, it is $550 round trip and that includes the puppy on the way home. ALso, there are no direct flights.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

When I picked up Cody I flew there and back the same day. There were no direct flights between Bloomington and Miami. The only problem I see if it has a plane change.....mine did...the out going flight was late coming in so I missed the connection in Atlanta and had to wait for another flight into a different airport (Ft Lauderdale) total wait & flight 6.5 hrs.














Then I took a taxi to the other airport where I originally parked my car. (Miami)







I paid $368 for the flight plus Cody's I think $60 or $70. It was a long trip...........

So I would try to get him on a flight that doesn't change planes at least. JMO

Can't wait to see him.


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> I am so excited for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I spoke to the breeder and she is secure about the well being of the puppy too. He is arriving at 10:30 PM so there wont be any heat problem. He is going to be one sleepy puppy and I will be one sleepy puppy owner too. I feel better after talking to her. If I could afford it , I would fly up in a heartbeat but it will be double the shipping cost.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*Carmen, I know a couple of different people that will fly out and pick up your baby and fly with it him Miami. He will never be left unattended. If you would like the information concerning these ladies, PM me and I will be happy to give you there information. Best of luck with your new addition.*


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I wish you could fly your baby without a layover. Is there no way you can go pick him/her up? I just hate to see a puppy sent on a flight which has a layover. I well remember one flight this winter where the puppy was left overnight because the flight was cancelled leaving from Dallas.







I was worried sick about that puppy. Anyway, I wish there were as way you could go get your puppy. I worry about my dog when I fly with her when she can't go out to the bathroom. Last time I flew from Florida to Dallas, my flight was delayed for hours, and I had to go outside to take her to the bathroom. :-( I can't imagine if she were in the baggage compartment flying. Oh, my...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379668
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

He may arrive in Miami in the cool of the evening but Texas is in the 80's to 90's in the afternoon, which is where you said there is a layover. The problem isn't that they will postpone the flight but rather someone will make the mistake of letting the dog through and it will get too hot. Pretty scary and very risky this time of year.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379650
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I messed up my first reply as you can see.

It's easy for me to say because it is not MY money being spent but the insurance of knowing you will get your puppy ALIVE and well is worth going to get her yourself. And I hate to be a pooper but (many times I was told that every party needed a pooper and that is why I was invited-----Party Pooper) any breeder who would ship a puppy on anything but a direct flight raises red flags. Would you send your child from Tulsa to Miami with a layover? 

Save yourself some heartache and go get your baby!


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379692
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, enough already!! You are all freaking me out more and more here. I need some comfort. I cant afford to pick him up. If any of you have any super duper cheap way of me getting there, then let me know. Sorry if I sound upset but I dont think it will be that bad. You are all just adding to my stress with your horror stories.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry you are freaked out. I hope all will go well and I'm sure you are very excited. Just out of curiousity what airport is the pup flying out of and on what day. Maybe someone might have a good idea if we had more specific info.....


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

I know it's easy to say when it is not MY money being spent but the insurance of knowing your pet will get to you safely and ALIVE is worth the extra $$$$$$. I'm sorry to be a pooper but any breeder that would ship a puppy on anything other than a direct flight raises red flags. If there are no direct flights the breeder should be requiring you pick up the puppy. Save yourself some heartache and go pick up your baby.
[/QUOTE]

I messed up my first reply as you can see.

It's easy for me to say because it is not MY money being spent but the insurance of knowing you will get your puppy ALIVE and well is worth going to get her yourself. And I hate to be a pooper but (many times I was told that every party needed a pooper and that is why I was invited-----Party Pooper) any breeder who would ship a puppy on anything but a direct flight raises red flags. Would you send your child from Tulsa to Miami with a layover? 

Save yourself some heartache and go get your baby! [/QUOTE] 



Every breeder would if they could do a direct flight. I've talked to many breeders who ship and it is almost impossible to find a direct flight anymore, even for people. And they do change planes. Little plane flies in and big plane takes them to destination.

I have yet to have a puppy die enroute to their new home. I have had a dog shipped to me from Germany. He arrived clean, dry, and just fine. Coundn't speak English, but what the hay......... He did have a water bottle that did not leak with sugar added to it. 

Not everyone has the money $$$ to fly and get their puppy, me included. And I did witness Continental put all the puppy and pet crates into an airconditioned van and take them to the plane and loaded the plane and off they went. The one time I flew with Nikki my male he was not allowed in the plane with me. He had to ride cargo the entire trip. I don't remember which airline it was but it was after 911 and everything was being search then. My point is that the airline took very good care of him. I got lost in the airport and the person loading the plane was standing by his crate and calming him down. He did not take him out of the crate. When we arrived in WI they again brought him directly to me right after we landed. In fact, even though we were a few minutes late, they allowed me to take him out of the crate and comfort him for a minute. There are more success stories than horror stories. JMO

Tina


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I know it's easy to say when it is not MY money being spent but the insurance of knowing your pet will get to you safely and ALIVE is worth the extra $$$$$$. I'm sorry to be a pooper but any breeder that would ship a puppy on anything other than a direct flight raises red flags. If there are no direct flights the breeder should be requiring you pick up the puppy. Save yourself some heartache and go pick up your baby.
[/QUOTE]

I messed up my first reply as you can see.

It's easy for me to say because it is not MY money being spent but the insurance of knowing you will get your puppy ALIVE and well is worth going to get her yourself. And I hate to be a pooper but (many times I was told that every party needed a pooper and that is why I was invited-----Party Pooper) any breeder who would ship a puppy on anything but a direct flight raises red flags. Would you send your child from Tulsa to Miami with a layover? 

Save yourself some heartache and go get your baby! [/QUOTE] 



Every breeder would if they could do a direct flight. I've talked to many breeders who ship and it is almost impossible to find a direct flight anymore, even for people. And they do change planes. Little plane flies in and big plane takes them to destination.

I have yet to have a puppy die enroute to their new home. I have had a dog shipped to me from Germany. He arrived clean, dry, and just fine. Coundn't speak English, but what the hay......... He did have a water bottle that did not leak with sugar added to it. 

Not everyone has the money $$$ to fly and get their puppy, me included. And I did witness Continental put all the puppy and pet crates into an airconditioned van and take them to the plane and loaded the plane and off they went. The one time I flew with Nikki my male he was not allowed in the plane with me. He had to ride cargo the entire trip. I don't remember which airline it was but it was after 911 and everything was being search then. My point is that the airline took very good care of him. I got lost in the airport and the person loading the plane was standing by his crate and calming him down. He did not take him out of the crate. When we arrived in WI they again brought him directly to me right after we landed. In fact, even though we were a few minutes late, they allowed me to take him out of the crate and comfort him for a minute. There are more success stories than horror stories. JMO

Tina 

[/QUOTE] 



I'd say you've been very lucky, Tina. I would also state that if one can afford a maltese from a good breeder they can save enough to pick it up if there are no direct flights. Otherwise, I would save up a little more before purhasing one. Sorry, I don't think it's worth the risk.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG...picking the dog up for her is not an option obviously.....so instead of stressing her out even more why don't we just wish her luck or if any one is in TX and wants to volunteer to go to the airport and check on him that would help. I picked up Cody myself because I wanted to and could afford to since I am self employed and make my own schedule. Just because she can't afford to do it doesn't make her a bad owner. I think what she is looking for is reassurances not brow beating....but again that is just my opinion.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=380043
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Brit. When I got Catcher, I drove a couple hours to the hub where the plane was flying direct to. It was early in the morning and a 1 hour flight for him. I was not comfortable with him changing planes. My motto has always been "Where there is a will there's a way." And I think there can often be creative solutions found if the will is there.





> OMG...picking the dog up for her is not an option obviously.....so instead of stressing her out even more why don't we just wish her luck or if any one is in TX and wants to volunteer to go to the airport and check on him that would help. I picked up Cody myself because I wanted to and could afford to since I am self employed and make my own schedule. Just because she can't afford to do it doesn't make her a bad owner. I think what she is looking for is reassurances not brow beating....but again that is just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this after my prior post. I understand where you are coming from Mia's Mom, but are we supposed to just post what people want to hear? I realize she is looking for reassurances but if we have none to give her . . . . I guess we could just not post. But then that is the whole point of a forum ... to share our thoughts, opinions, experiences, and knowledge. 

Many of us tend to take the "side" of the Malt rather than that of the owner. I know that I most often do. My point of view usually comes from wanting to do what is in the best interest of the Malt, even if the owner may not like me for what I have to say.

I certainly hope the puppy arrives safe and sound.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Carmen, good luck! Your puppy looks darling. I hope you are able to find a direct flight, or a cheapy flight for yourself.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Carmen, I personally do not ship my puppies, but I bet everything will be just fine. Try not to get freaked out. I bet you can get an update on him at the airport he's layed over. Bring nutrical with you. You said he is over 3 months old so he will be okay most likely. He doesn't look like hes a tiny tiny maltese either, so I wouldn't worry. A direct flight is always better, but it's not like hes going to be on a plane for 12 hours either. 

Good luck to you and be sure to post lots of pics. Don't worry, be happy!


Andrea


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have to agree with Kallie & Catcher's Mom here. Carmen said in her first post that she was nervous about such a long trip and worried about low blood sugar. If we share her concerns, shouldn't we be honest? 

Mia's Mom says Carmen came here for reassurances, but I don't think it's fair to either Carmen or the puppy to reaasure her that she shouldn't worry when she's smart enough to know already there are valid reasons to be concerned.

In this case it seems like this question has come after the arrangements have been made, but perhaps someone reading this in the future will learn a few things and maybe do it differently.


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> Carmen, I personally do not ship my puppies, but I bet everything will be just fine. Try not to get freaked out. I bet you can get an update on him at the airport he's layed over. Bring nutrical with you. You said he is over 3 months old so he will be okay most likely. He doesn't look like hes a tiny tiny maltese either, so I wouldn't worry. A direct flight is always better, but it's not like hes going to be on a plane for 12 hours either.
> 
> Good luck to you and be sure to post lots of pics. Don't worry, be happy!
> 
> ...


Thanks girls. For all you snotty super rich people out there with obviously to much time on your hands, I dont appreciate the aggravation. For your own info, I sold my antiques because I love the breed and cant wait to own one of my own. I don't appreciate the judgmental comments from people who don't even know me. I expected to be able to post my ideas, hopes, and even fears on this board but I see how narrow minded most of you are. I cant believe what I have read about "if I have enough money for a malt then I should save to go get him". How about one of you send me a round trip ticket to go get him??? I would like to leave on the 25th and return the same day! Didn't think so!!!!!!!!!!!!! So, if you don't like how I am doing things than just don't post on my thread please. 

For you ladies who have been so nice and understanding...Thank you all from my heart.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=380138
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People are not judging you, they are looking out for the best interest of the puppy!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

mini was shipped to me... there was no direct flight and she arrived safe and sound.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am very sorry that you are offended at the suggestions that people have made. I understand that you (and most people) couldn't pay $800 for a ticket. But by checking different days it still could work for you to fly. For instance, on the Continental website I found this: if you flew on Sunday, May 27 (only 2 days later) you could leave Miami at 8:15 and arrive in Tulsa at 2:07. You could meet the breeder, get the dog and depart at 4:30, arriving in Miami at 10:29. There is a time change in each direction. The total price for this flight is $219.10, including taxes. This does not include the price for the dog to fly back to Miami. 

If you prefer to ship the dog that is fine, but your original post indicated that you were worried and some people tried to make suggestions. I'm sorry you were offended.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I am very sorry that you are offended at the suggestions that people have made. I understand that you (and most people) couldn't pay $800 for a ticket. But by checking different days it still could work for you to fly. For instance, on the Continental website I found this: if you flew on Sunday, May 27 (only 2 days later) you could leave Miami at 8:15 and arrive in Tulsa at 2:07. You could meet the breeder, get the dog and depart at 4:30, arriving in Miami at 10:29. There is a time change in each direction. The total price for this flight is $219.10, including taxes. This does not include the price for the dog to fly back to Miami.[/B]


WOW! Thats a GREAT price!







Nice of you for doing the research!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*I myself had a puppy that was 3 1/2 months old shipped to me. And he had to lay over in Atlanta. He was only 2 lbs or a little less at the time. When he arrived he was in good health and very good spirits. Let me add that it was a well known breeder that shipped him to me. He is champion sired. The way that my breeder handled it was to make his flight schedule for as late as possible. The picture that I have included is of him. Does he look damaged from the flight to anyone? He is the most high spirited baby that I have. Which as you can tell in this picture he is not a baby any more....lol... I picked him up at 11:00 pm. Me and you both live in Florida and that is my suggestion to you.

The reason that my courier could not pick up my baby was because she was taking a break due to the death of her husband. 

Best of luck to you and your baby. He should be fine.

*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I am very sorry that you are offended at the suggestions that people have made. I understand that you (and most people) couldn't pay $800 for a ticket. But by checking different days it still could work for you to fly. For instance, on the Continental website I found this: if you flew on Sunday, May 27 (only 2 days later) you could leave Miami at 8:15 and arrive in Tulsa at 2:07. You could meet the breeder, get the dog and depart at 4:30, arriving in Miami at 10:29. There is a time change in each direction. The total price for this flight is $219.10, including taxes. This does not include the price for the dog to fly back to Miami.
> 
> If you prefer to ship the dog that is fine, but your original post indicated that you were worried and some people tried to make suggestions. I'm sorry you were offended.[/B]


Carmen, Ms. Magnolia's post shows how many people here have taken the time to respond to your post and really try to offer you options. Remember, you started this thread by saying you were concerned about your puppy making such a long flight.

You say "if you don't like how I am doing things than just don't post on my thread please", but you did not say that in your original post. By expressing your concerns on a public forum, you open yourself for suggestions that you may not agree with. You are certainly not bound to take anyone's suggestions, but do you really think to accuse us of being "snotty super rich people out there with obviously to much time on your hands" is the proper way to respond to people who sympathized with your concerns and tried to give you some alternatives?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I am very sorry that you are offended at the suggestions that people have made. I understand that you (and most people) couldn't pay $800 for a ticket. But by checking different days it still could work for you to fly. For instance, on the Continental website I found this: if you flew on Sunday, May 27 (only 2 days later) you could leave Miami at 8:15 and arrive in Tulsa at 2:07. You could meet the breeder, get the dog and depart at 4:30, arriving in Miami at 10:29. There is a time change in each direction. The total price for this flight is $219.10, including taxes. This does not include the price for the dog to fly back to Miami.
> 
> If you prefer to ship the dog that is fine, but your original post indicated that you were worried and some people tried to make suggestions. I'm sorry you were offended.[/B]



<span style="color:#CC33CC">*Susan where are you finding such cheap flights? I have researched for myself in the past with no luck what so ever.







Thank you in advance.*</span>


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=380165
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one was right on the Continental.com website. The key is traveling on a day that no one wants to travel. She wanted to travel on May 25th which is the Friday of Memorial Day weekend and is the worst for prices. Saturday was better for travel but Sunday was great. Also Tuesdays and Wednesdays are good. I used to use Travelocity, but since the travel agent rules have changed, I always find my best prices directly from the website.

PS. Carmen, even if you decide to continue with your plan to ship your puppy, please bear in mind that the Friday of Memorial Day weekend is likely to be very busy with delays and this will get worse as the day progresses. The Wednesday or Thursday before would likely be better. I'm not trying to talk you out of shipping, just offering advice from someone who travels a fair amount.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=380138
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I carefully read all of the responses. WOW!! You were given nothing but helpful advise. No judging whatsoever. You stated you were concerned, and others were also concerned.

I really don't think your smarta** response was warranted.


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> I am very sorry that you are offended at the suggestions that people have made. I understand that you (and most people) couldn't pay $800 for a ticket. But by checking different days it still could work for you to fly. For instance, on the Continental website I found this: if you flew on Sunday, May 27 (only 2 days later) you could leave Miami at 8:15 and arrive in Tulsa at 2:07. You could meet the breeder, get the dog and depart at 4:30, arriving in Miami at 10:29. There is a time change in each direction. The total price for this flight is $219.10, including taxes. This does not include the price for the dog to fly back to Miami.
> 
> If you prefer to ship the dog that is fine, but your original post indicated that you were worried and some people tried to make suggestions. I'm sorry you were offended.[/B]


I just went on their site and it is not $219, it is $491. Where are you getting these prices???



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=380194
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still havent seen offers to buy me a ticket though. I checked and:
1 Adults (age 18 to 64) $410.00
Additional Taxes/Fees $31.10
TotalTicket $441.10
1 In cabin Pet(s) $95.00
Total Price $536.10

By the way, yes, coments were not needed to make me feel like #[email protected]%! THanks a lot.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Carmen, I just went to www.continental.com and put in this info: from MIA to Tulsa, Date 5/27/07. Leave morning, return evening (same date). If you look at the 4th item down the page you will see in big green letters VALUE FLIGHT of $188. This does not include taxes but total is $219. I already gave you the times it comes and goes. This flight was there last night and it is there this minute. 

This is my last post to your thread. I don't give a rat's butt whether you fly to get your dog or not. It was just showing you an affordable way to fly. I have not been ugly to you in any way and I don't appreciate your attitude.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Carmen, I just went to www.continental.com and put in this info: from MIA to Tulsa, Date 5/27/07. Leave morning, return evening (same date). If you look at the 4th item down the page you will see in big green letters VALUE FLIGHT of $188. This does not include taxes but total is $219. I already gave you the times it comes and goes. This flight was there last night and it is there this minute.
> 
> This is my last post to your thread. I don't give a rat's butt whether you fly to get your dog or not. It was just showing you an affordable way to fly. I have not been ugly to you in any way and I don't appreciate your attitude.[/B]

























Susan, You are one in a million...


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, someone took the time to find flights for you and you just comment that no one offered to buy you a ticket, I'm in shock














Wow, still in shock


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

She's not asking for someone to pay for a flight, she's saying WHY freak her out for NO reason? You've given your opinions, but to continue and continue freaking her out, well it's not necessary. Her pup doesn't look tiny tiny sized. I agree, I may not have picked memorial day weekend, but i am sure everything will be okay. What's done is done. Let's give her a cheer on and some warm wishes guys. I don't ship myself because of me being a worry wad, but I hear plenty do with no problems. Look at Carrie, she got Mini on a NON direct flight and she was FINE.

Good luck Carmen, please take photos for us. Just try not to get too mad. Lots of people have lots of different opinion, they are looking out for your puppy's good. Sometimes people care more about the dogs here than the people







If you got your pup from a reputable breeder who has done this before and feels comfortable with it, i'm sure it will be ok. Good luck he looks cute!









Andrea


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> She's not asking for someone to pay for a flight, she's saying WHY freak her out for NO reason? You've given your opinions, but to continue and continue freaking her out, well it's not necessary. Her pup doesn't look tiny tiny sized. I agree, I may not have picked memorial day weekend, but i am sure everything will be okay. What's done is done. Let's give her a cheer on and some warm wishes guys. I don't ship myself because of me being a worry wad, but I hear plenty do with no problems. Look at Carrie, she got Mini on a NON direct flight and she was FINE.
> 
> Good luck Carmen, please take photos for us. Just try not to get too mad. Lots of people have lots of different opinion, they are looking out for your puppy's good. Sometimes people care more about the dogs here than the people
> 
> ...


While I agree that people here sometime seem to care more about dogs that people...in this particular thread, people like Susan were only trying to help. Frankly, I wouldn't have put in 1% of the effort that msmagnolia was devoting to helping carmen look for flights. Moreover, while the pup maybe fine, its honestly putting in a lot of faith into a breeder that she may have never met. While I don't think its a good idea to fly the pup without having met the breeder and what not, I really don't care enough to post either way. I am impressed by msmagnolia's effort....so maybe Carmen should acknowdge that people are just trying to be helpful.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=380165
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I still havent seen offers to buy me a ticket though. I checked and:*1 Adults (age 18 to 64) $410.00
Additional Taxes/Fees $31.10
TotalTicket $441.10
1 In cabin Pet(s) $95.00
Total Price $536.10

By the way, yes, coments were not needed to make me feel like #[email protected]%! THanks a lot.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I guess I read that wrong?? I dont know why someone would say that.....Ok I don't want to cause any trouble, I just think that it is very rude to respond to the people that have put in a great deal of time to try and help.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=380562
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I completely agree. that they were looking out for her own good and I did say that people were looking out for her puppy's good. Please read carefully. I meant no disrespect to anybody. Everyone was EXTREMELY helpful..but at the same time, what' s done is done ya know? MsMagnolia is a sweetheart for taking the time to look up info and the way Carmen replied was not nice. I do agree.

ANdrea


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

OK b/c I can't stand not knowing things, I also checked on Continental and there are like 100 different options for flights that day from Miami to Tulsa all for $188 before taxes.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> OK b/c I can't stand not knowing things, I also checked on Continental and there are like 100 different options for flights that day from Miami to Tulsa all for $188 before taxes.[/B]



LOL i'm like that too. gotta find out for myself!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=380576
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA, I know, I just couldn't help myself


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > > I am very sorry that you are offended at the suggestions that people have made. I understand that you (and most people) couldn't pay $800 for a ticket. But by checking different days it still could work for you to fly. For instance, on the Continental website I found this: if you flew on Sunday, May 27 (only 2 days later) you could leave Miami at 8:15 and arrive in Tulsa at 2:07. You could meet the breeder, get the dog and depart at 4:30, arriving in Miami at 10:29. There is a time change in each direction. The total price for this flight is $219.10, including taxes. This does not include the price for the dog to fly back to Miami.
> > >
> > > If you prefer to ship the dog that is fine, but your original post indicated that you were worried and some people tried to make suggestions. I'm sorry you were offended.
> >
> ...


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I say if she really doesn't want our opinion.............and only wants us to make her feel better even if it's not true....then lets just stop posting to this thread so Joe has no need to end up closing it







We all tried very hard to help her, but that is not what she wants..........as she stated in one of her posts we are freaking her out......I think everyone has been totally helpful to her and showed great concern for her puppy














That is what it is all about here on SM, you guys are super














But since the help and info we have all tried to give is freaking her out and we can't say what she wants to hear







maybe we should just stop trying to help and let only people who say what she wants to hear post to this thread


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> Carmen, I just went to www.continental.com and put in this info: from MIA to Tulsa, Date 5/27/07. Leave morning, return evening (same date). If you look at the 4th item down the page you will see in big green letters VALUE FLIGHT of $188. This does not include taxes but total is $219. I already gave you the times it comes and goes. This flight was there last night and it is there this minute.
> 
> This is my last post to your thread. I don't give a rat's butt whether you fly to get your dog or not. It was just showing you an affordable way to fly. I have not been ugly to you in any way and I don't appreciate your attitude.[/B]


Thanks, the think is that I would like to go to oklahoma. I did think of just meeting him half way. I will check.



> *I myself had a puppy that was 3 1/2 months old shipped to me. And he had to lay over in Atlanta. He was only 2 lbs or a little less at the time. When he arrived he was in good health and very good spirits. Let me add that it was a well known breeder that shipped him to me. He is champion sired. The way that my breeder handled it was to make his flight schedule for as late as possible. The picture that I have included is of him. Does he look damaged from the flight to anyone? He is the most high spirited baby that I have. Which as you can tell in this picture he is not a baby any more....lol... I picked him up at 11:00 pm. Me and you both live in Florida and that is my suggestion to you.
> 
> The reason that my courier could not pick up my baby was because she was taking a break due to the death of her husband.
> 
> ...


Yea, that's what this breeder did too. He is arriving at Tulsa early evening and here at 10:30 PM So, there wont be any heat problems.



> I say if she really doesn't want our opinion.............and only wants us to make her feel better even if it's not true....then lets just stop posting to this thread so Joe has no need to end up closing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT IDEA...You are not giving ideas you are giving fear and criticizing others.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I really think this thread should be closed.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought he had a layover in Tx? Well, good luck to that baby no matter how he travels. We all just tried to help him find a safer and more comfortable path. I'm surprised you're still posting since you find us so rude.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh lord, close the dam* thread already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Sorry I couldn't help myself!!!








Andrea


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> Oh lord, close the dam* thread already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you are saying that people cant express their opinions here unless they are your opinions. Why close the thread, just dont read it if you are so annoyed by it. It's a free country.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=381035
> 
> 
> 
> ...






































Really, its a free country, thanks for making my point


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> If you prefer to ship the dog that is fine, but your original post indicated that you were worried and some people tried to make suggestions. I'm sorry you were offended.[/B]


i agree, thread closed


----------

